# ME ME ME ME ME ME ME !



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes people, it's the moment you've all been waiting for. Photo's of me. Just go to:

http://www.me.com/martinelv/

..and prepare to swoon. The website itself seems to be some kind of online dating thing, I think, so ingore the rest of the guff and concentrate on me beauty.

The pictures are in chronological order, hence the increasing amount of lard. Incidently, that's St.Lucia in the background of the one of me looking miserable.

Enjoy, you lucky, lucky people.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

SEXXXXYYYY


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm gonna post links ALL over the internet, and they're gonna say "GET YOUR HOT ATHEIST ACTION HERE!!!"

So, how bout it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

what a lady killer!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

the goaty beard really suits you


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

Martin,you look good........ya sure that's you?
looks like you lost a little weight and gained a smile 

A sense of humour is well sort after

Don't forget women also like
romantic, honest,sincere,kind,good with kids,loves animals and mother.........makes good money(that one works).
oh and I'd mention you wear trendy shoes,shoes are important to women,
at the moment rubber thongs qualify,they just have to be cool.

Good luck you spunk


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

my goodness shelly what does spunk mean down under? over here it means something quite nasty. :lol:

good grief martin! for some reason i thought you were an old fart! youre just a wee lad and quite handsome at that! hey if youre serious about coming to the wedding i have a few conditions of my own. first you have to be the best man if not then my doggie is going to fill in. second i get to teach you how to make a girl fishy to go with your other fishy and ill make you a basket to put them in. (i used to make that stuff for a living im a professional weaver.) :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

I also thought Martin was an old fart.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

well sb that depends how you use the word spunk.
Yes it also means the same here as your spunk.

He's a spunk or he's spunky means he's hot,maybe like the word hunk?
He can have heaps of spunk ..............which means he's outgoing,brave etc.
I think she can have spunk too lol I'll have to check that one :roll:

Anway I think Martin's a spunk and would do well for himself down here.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

:lol: Hot atheist action eh ? I like the sound of that.

And old fart ? Sob. Do I give that impression ?

Those photo's were taken between 6 and 3 years ago, so yes, I may have put on a 'little' weight. Maybe an ounce here and there.  Actually, I need fast food........slobber........about as much as a fat kid needs a cake.

SB !



> first you have to be the best man if not then my doggie is going to fill in.


That's very nice of you to ask, but isn't it Gav's perogative who shall be his best man ?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, I can't tell from the picture if he has 'heaps of spunk' ...

And 'he would do well for himself down here'...

Down where exactly?

Sorry, lowering the tone

Well I am shocked. To say the least. I too thought you came across as a bit of an old fart. I just did not imagine you to look er, attractive. For some reason. And I mean that in the nicest way possible... Just goes to show how misleading this internet stuff can be.

Just for the record, I'm a 5'10 supermodel with the biggest breasts you've ever seen...


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

your 'favourite quote' on that website is freaking hilarious dude


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> :lol: Hot atheist action eh ? I like the sound of that.
> 
> And old fart ? Sob. Do I give that impression ?


Specifically I imagined you as an overdressed, grouchy high school science teacher, with lots of test tubes everywhere... I knew you weren't, but that's how I pictured you.


----------

